# Highlight video from Nationals



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

This guy has a cool logo I think. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9anitIJ2Y4&feature=related


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Used to talk to a guy down there in Hutto, Tx that raised his own hog dogs. His last name was Hutto, Jay Hutto if I remember right.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Great videos. It was nice to see the GSD too!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

there was a gsd?


----------



## Bill Jester (Dec 30, 2010)

at 2:07 in the clip


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Not at the 3 level. If you look at their other videos, you will see the GSD


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Basically Esko is going to be the only GSD in MR3 here in a few years.

The GSD competed at ring one last year as well. I think he went and did Sch first or something like that. I know that messes up some ring stuff, most because Sch is just so ****ing dumb. HA HA HA HA HA HA HA ! ! ! ! !

I would love to see this dog get past the childrens level.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice vid, especially where we got to see Buko's decoy take down.  This was when you blew the whistle too late for him or was this a different bite?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

He got him both times, think this was supposed to be a call off.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Looks like it was at Triple Crown. Got my BH on that field a year ago.

Nice video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was at triple crown.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

these are the HIGHLIGHTS of the NATIONALS??? ... 

i love buko taking down the decoy, even if he was supposed to be called off!  

oh, and along with a GSD, a dobermann got 3rd place MR1. niiice.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Okay, so I think I have this figured out:

1. Most people on this board don't actually train their dogs.
2. Schutzhund is Gay. If you do Schutzhund you are Gay.
3. If you try and do ringsport with your dog; You will fail because they don't have the right thresholds.
4. If you manage to work hard and have a nice dog and obtain MR1, you are in the child's level.

I agree that 'competing' does not occur until you are at the 3 level, but sheesh. 

C'mon.. I'm sure if someone else kept going for their 3 and it kept evading them you would have plenty of BS to spew other than 'my dog is perfect in training'... 

Just having fun with you Jeff. 
Way to sac up by going for the 3 again, and at a nationals at that. Great Job regardless of the outcome!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it really a surprise to you that most people on this board don't train their dog ? LOL I don't blame them most of the time.

It is pointless to discuss with most people the idea of MR1 is to get to MR2 and that MR2 is to get to MR3. Everyone is astonished when reality sets in that MR1 is just that, and not MR3, the goal.

Quote: I agree that 'competing' does not occur until you are at the 3 level, but sheesh.

But what sheesh ? Should drivel about the MR1 come spewing out of my mouth about what an accomplishment it is ?

I have never ever thought that. The accomplishment is to get to MR3. Been going at that for 7 years.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually I haven't really thought about it. I would hope that most people on here do train, but I have no idea really. 

Well, regarding the MR1 you stated it was harder to get a MR1 than a SchH3. I still don't have my SchH3. I could also be misquoting you, but I think I remember reading that some time in the past..

I agree, the goal is always the 3, but it's not that easy  I hope to someday train a dog that is capable of FR3/SchH3/MR3... but that is a 'hope'. You never know.

I think my current GSD with the right training could go to FR1/MR1/SchH3 and if he stays healthy long enough.. maybe a MR2. Time will tell.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Well if you stopped wasting time with the other sports and concentrated on just doing one sport you could probably get somewhere providing your dog can do the work. 

A bunch of 1's that are basically the same thing is kinda goofy. I hope that you continue to do Mondio and just focus on that.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Goofy to you, very cool to me :smile:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, the affliction is known as title whore. a bunch of nothings to make them feel better about ******* out on actually getting a title. :lol:


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

After watching the videos I was thinking I might trial my dog at Mondio in the next couple of years. We currently are trialing RIII but I was looking closer at MR and thinking an older dog might appreciate the ramp on the palisade without the return jump, the shorter broad jump etc.

Cool video, and I like your dog Jeff.

Grant


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Grant. When I was first joining my original club, they had people doing MR and FR. I went with MR because I could see being able to play that game a bit longer due to the ramp and what not. I am glad that I did, as I really like the DOH scenarios.


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thanks Grant. When I was first joining my original club, they had people doing MR and FR. I went with MR because I could see being able to play that game a bit longer due to the ramp and what not. I am glad that I did, as I really like the DOH scenarios.


They look like fun. It won't be a simple slide over as I used to think though, gonna have to put some work in for preparation.

I'm off to you tube land to see if I can find some OG videos. Any real good examples of the decoy's work for the OG that you know of?

With the stopped attack is there lines on the field for the judge to use to determine points? ie. Is it like FR where the closer the dog is, the more points? And also, is a slow to bite on the flee attack counted against a successful stopped attack? (and hey... give your dog a shot at the call off! I think your whistle blew as the dog made impact! :mrgreen

Thanks,

Grant


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There are no lines, and what screws me up is different decoys different speeds and my natural ability to do the same thing incorrectly over and over and over without getting it. LOL Call off is three meters, I try to get him at two meters. No additional points for closer, just points off after three meters 1 per meter and then I cannot remember exactly.

OG, I will see what I can come up with.


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> There are no lines, and what screws me up is *different decoys different speeds and my natural ability to do the same thing incorrectly over and over and over without getting it. *LOL Call off is three meters, I try to get him at two meters. No additional points for closer, just points off after three meters 1 per meter and then I cannot remember exactly.
> 
> OG, I will see what I can come up with.


At least you have the excuse of a decoy on the move away from you. I screw up on my distances and in the FR stopped attack, the decoy is moving laterally only! 

I've started using my dogs ears as my cue when to blow the whistle. They're back all the way down the field, then they're up at approx. 5 meters away, then back down at about 2 meters as he launches into the target. It's a fine line to walk but seems to work OK so far...

Grant


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I did the dog in white for the (well all of them) at the ARF selectiffs and Rick Rutt was yelling at me I was so awful at calling the dog off a guy that isn't running. Good grief.

I had a lot of fun doing that. Rick has one of the nicest if not THE nicest fields in the country.


----------

